# how to get rid of white spots



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I need to know how to get rid of white spots on my oak table caused from paper plates. Any ideas?


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Walnut nut meat? I am not sure on that type of white spot but walnut nut meat broken and rubbed on the spot. I used on the wooden knife holder and it sure did it on that. I have heard use the nut meat to cover scratches and such. Matters to finish I would guess too and just try a little spot first and see. Oil in the nut meat. I touched up some wooden knife handles.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Dh gave the kids lunch when I was gone the other day it was pizza on paper plates. Anyway when they where finished and threw away the paper plates there was a white mark left behind at each place. A large white mark. I have tried all my basic cleaning supplies and nothing is getting them off.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

what you have is called "hazing" from steam+heat+moisture. What kind of finish is on your table? Is it hand-rubbed tung oil finish or does it have an acrylic finish or epoxy lacquered top? 

Let me recommend Kramer's Best Blemish Clarifier

Kramers Blemish Clarifier 

It returns even the most damage wood finishes to like new condition. It will actually restore the finish.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it is an acrylic finish but not sure. Thanks for the idea I will try it.


----------



## newturkey (May 4, 2007)

ONe of my friends had this happen to her and she used toothpaste to rub out the spot. She put some on a cloth and rubbed said it worked


----------

